# Протрузия м/п диска С5-6. Обмороки, постоянная слабость



## novikovaanna93 (21 Ноя 2021)

Всем доброй ночи.

Начала падать в обмороки. Чувствую постоянную слабость. 
Приступы таковы - немеют ноги, бросает в жар, становится душно, сердце начинает сильно биться и я понимаю, что вот вот упаду. Также последнее время есть ощущение жжения в левую лопатку и иногда давит виски. Ощущение зажатости и напряжения в затылке.

В общественном транспорте могу ехать только сидя иначе падаю. Стоять на месте тяжело. Надо либо сидеть, либо идти и желательно на свежем воздухе. 

Сделала снимок шейного отдела позвоночника, РЭГ и МРТ шейного отдела. Все прикладываю.

Прошу дать рекомендации по лечению. Что думаете на счет рекомендаций лечащего врача? 

Хочется как можно быстрее вернуться к обычной жизни. А то до работы не доехать. На совещании не выступить.


----------



## La murr (22 Ноя 2021)

@novikovaanna93, Анна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## novikovaanna93 (22 Ноя 2021)




----------



## ~Наталья~ (22 Ноя 2021)

@novikovaanna93, Анна, добрый день
По МРТ укорочены мышцы - разгибатели шеи
Вам нужно обратиться к специалисту по работе с мышцами
Где живете?


----------



## novikovaanna93 (22 Ноя 2021)

@~Наталья~, добрый день!
Санкт-Петербург

вопрос в том, соглашаться ли на лечение, что предложил врач


----------



## ~Наталья~ (22 Ноя 2021)

Лечение стандартное 
Чтобы снять симптомы, создать иллюзию улучшения и чтобы человек мог работать 
До следующего ухудшения


----------



## novikovaanna93 (22 Ноя 2021)

@~Наталья~, а лечению вообще поддаётся? Или готовиться к повторениям ситуации?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (22 Ноя 2021)

Конечно поддается!
Но чем дальше, тем сложнее вылечить
Фиброз мышц запущенный сложно разбить, но можно
Здесь есть специалист, который работает с мышцами, в Москве
Я сама, тоже с фиброзом, только нижней части тела, лечусь в Казани у Ямбаева Рафаэля Рифатовича


----------



## AleksSeich (22 Ноя 2021)

Обмороки - повод обратиться к кардиологу! Фиброз тут вообще не причем, тем более диагностировать такие патологии должен специалист, а не случайный прохожий с форума. Если специалисты: кардиолог, невролог, отоневролог не находят причин для обмороков, значит речь может идти о панических атаках (к психотерапевту).


----------



## ~Наталья~ (22 Ноя 2021)

@AleksSeich, не стОит называть кого-либо случайным прохожим
Вы посмотрите МРТ девушки, сами поймете, если поймете, конечно


----------



## AleksSeich (22 Ноя 2021)

~Наталья~ написал(а):


> Не стОит называть кого-либо случайным прохожим
> Вы посмотрите МРТ девушки, сами поймете, если поймете, конечно


Нормальная МРТ, лучше чем у многих!



~Наталья~ написал(а):


> Лечение стандартное
> Чтобы снять симптомы, создать иллюзию улучшения и чтобы человек мог работать
> До следующего ухудшения


Без комментариев)


----------



## AIR (22 Ноя 2021)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Нормальная МРТ, лучше чем у многих!





~Наталья~ написал(а):


> Вы посмотрите МРТ девушки, сами поймете, если поймете,


Предполагаю, если Вы порекомендуете девушке сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  то это поможет разрешить спор.


----------



## AleksSeich (22 Ноя 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Предполагаю, если Вы порекомендуете девушке сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  то это поможет разрешить спор.


Странно, что невролог не направил именно на Р с ф.пробами, может и нестабильность быть🤔


----------



## ~Наталья~ (22 Ноя 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Предполагаю, если Вы порекомендуете девушке сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  то это поможет разрешить спор.


Доктор АЙР, я ж не врач 
Если Вы посоветуете, возможно, Автор темы сделает это


----------



## AIR (22 Ноя 2021)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Странно, что невролог не направил именно на Р с ф.пробами, может и нестабильность быть🤔


Имеется нарушение венозного оттока, поэтому вначале стоит искать не нестабильность, а нарушения двигательного характера на кранио-вертебральном переходе. 
Из исследований сначала имеет применять смысл самые дешёвые из информативных, а это: 1. Рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами.  2. УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы...
Конечно,  все проблемы связать с проблемами шейного отдела сложно, но в определённых обстоятельствах, при наличии мышечно-тонических и статических нарушений на фоне лабильной и весьма реактивной нервной системе, подобное встречается.
На мой взгляд алгоритм таков: диагностика с исключением самого обычного и простого.  Если всё ясно, подбирается адекватное  лечение. Если неясно, то применяется уже более дорогостоящее и сложное обследование,  до постановки корректного диагноза.


----------



## tankist (22 Ноя 2021)

~Наталья~ написал(а):


> Доктор АЙР, я ж не врач
> Если Вы посоветуете, возможно, Автор темы сделает это


А если вы не врач, то и не надо непринуждённо и величественно разбрасываться диагнозами и рекомендациями. Вам-то ЧСВ почесать, а девушка ночами спать не будет, может и в депрессию уйти.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2021)

@tankist, Вы не заметили, как один из тех, кто "не врач", отправил человека к психотерапевту?
Зато заметили мое мнение о проблеме с мышцами 
На форуме царит враждебное отношение, часто приходится метать что-то перед кем-то


----------



## AleksSeich (23 Ноя 2021)

@~Наталья~, я не отправлял к психотерапевту, не надо мне лишнего приписывать))
К психотерапевту - это когда все органические причины исключили! 
Вы не метайте, а сделайте выводы и не вводите людей в заблуждение. Тут серьезный форум.


----------



## novikovaanna93 (23 Ноя 2021)

Спасибо всем за дискуссию и советы! 
С сердцем все в порядке, проверяла. Панические атаки - не думаю, хотя могу и ошибаться. Но самая большая для меня проблема слабость и вялость 24 на 7. Слабость и немение конечностей, особенно ног. Это волнами какими-то.


----------

